
The Lilium Flying Car - blisterpeanuts
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/05/business/dealbook/lilium-flying-car.html?_r=0
======
blisterpeanuts
An electric aircraft that takes off vertically and has a range of 300 Km (186
miles)[1]. It is an appealing idea. Lilium just received $90 million in
investments to further its development.

I wonder how much difference such technology would make in the real world,
though. A city with millions of motorists is hardly going to be affected by a
few hundred, or even a few thousand, of these aircraft. For the immediate
future, it will probably serve a niche role as a sexy, convenient alternative
to ground transport for celebrities and executives.

There may also be a significant role for air cars in medical emergencies. But
for day to day commuting, autonomous taxis, and recreational use... we're
probably looking at a system that is 20-30 years away.

1\. [https://www.wired.com/2017/04/lilium-jet-first-flight-
test-f...](https://www.wired.com/2017/04/lilium-jet-first-flight-test-flying-
cars/)

